# Text color keyboard shortcut?



## khevlan (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello all

Is there any way of applying the currently selected font color (selected in the ribbon) to a cell using the keyboard only in Excel 2007. I mean in the way that one can make a text bold with ctrl + b. I've searched though lists of keyboard shortcuts and the answer seems to be no because this is not included in those lists but I just wanted to ask if anybody knows for sure whether this can be done. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pipefitter1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Khevlan If you press F10 then navigate down twice with the arrow keys, then right once with the arrow keys and up once with the arrow key and then twice right with the arrow key, this will take you to the font colour key, and then press enter you can then select what colour font you require in the cell you highlighted before. It might be quicker to select all the cells you want a particular colour font in and right click on those selected boxes and click on format cells and select your requirements from the fonts tab.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the board!

What is it you are trying to do? There is no direct keyboard shortcut for what you're asking, no. But depending on what you want, there may be alternatives. I.e. copy, paste special - formats, or format painter.

HTH


----------



## khevlan (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys and thank for the welcome.

Zack: I just want a direct keyboard shortcut to apply the currently selected font color to save me the bother of clicking, because I change font colors a lot so it would save me some time (it adds up). Currently I click on font color on the font section of the home ribbon. However it appears that there is no direct shortcut.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I think the only way you could get close to this is to try and customize the Ribbon by laying XML to a VBA routine which would activate that control. The CommandBars control is basically no good in 2007, it's only left in for backwards compatibility, otherwise it'd be really easy! This should be entirely possible. If you want to go that route I'm more than happy to oblige, but most people don't want to mess with XML. Let us know what you'd like to do. 

Edit: Also, if you want this available all the time it'd need to go in as an add-in, or go directly into your Personal.xlsb file. Let us know which you'd prefer.


----------



## khevlan (Jul 30, 2007)

Dear Zack Barresse

Apologies for my late reply. I'm afraid your solution is a touch over my head as an intermediate user (I don't know what a VBA routine is). I thank you for your assistance but I think I shall give up on this and hope there are more options in the next version of Office. 

Thanks in any case guys.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Nope, not going to be in the next version either. We can make a solution for you here I think, that is if you want a solution. Some people don't want to mess with it. To do this either we'll need to see the file or you'll need to download some tools in which to do the editing which we tell you. If you want to go ahead with this, let us know.


----------



## khevlan (Jul 30, 2007)

Alright I'll throw down. Lets do it, if you don't mind.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

khevlan said:


> Dear Zack Barresse
> 
> Apologies for my late reply. I'm afraid your solution is a touch over my head as an intermediate user (I don't know what a VBA routine is). I thank you for your assistance but I think I shall give up on this and hope there are more options in the next version of Office.
> 
> Thanks in any case guys.


Khevlan, Zack is correct in stating that this is not going to appear in the future. However, he is a great coder (one of several here!) and can supply you with something that will give you this versatility. Rather a cool thought, actually.... :up:


----------

